# Riding area's close to home



## nottafish (Dec 3, 2001)

Live downriver and have a place in Rose City that is great for riding but sometimes cant make the 200 mile trip. Does anybody have a decent place they ride at closer to metro area. Iknow their is no real legal area's in southern Mi. But it shure would be nice just to drive maybe an hour to ride for the day. Any help would be appreciated thank's


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

There is a place called "The Mounds". It is east of Mount Morris, Take the Mt. Morris exit east past the "Huckleberry Railroad" and look left for the signs.

It's okay, but is definitely better for dirt bikes than quads.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Are you asking for 4x4 trucks/jeeps or quads?


----------



## nottafish (Dec 3, 2001)

Thanks for the reply looking mainly for bikes and quads


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

I can't help you then, sry


----------



## grapeape (Oct 3, 2001)

If you do go to the "mounds" be prepared to show your spark arrestor, do a Db check, and pay 8$ I believe for a day pass.


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

There is a place just west of Toledo called Maumee State Forest. I was just there Saturday. No ADMISSION. All you need is your MI ORV sticker and they will check!!! It's in a town called Swanton off of Airport Highway. GREAT TRAILS!!!


----------

